# mysteriöse Mounts blockieren CD-Laufwerk

## belbono

Hi,

bei mir kommt es nach dem Zufallsprinzip zu einem mount der mir auf dem Desktop als Audio-CD angezeigt wird.

Das CD-Laufwerk ist dabei aber leer.

Fortan ist das Laufwerk blockiert und lässt sich von niemandem (auch root nicht) unmounten. Genauergesagt wird mir, bei ausführen von 

```
mount
```

, auch gar kein mount angezeigt der dazu passt.

Zufällig habe ich entdeckt, dass ich die blockierung (bis der mount das nächste mal auftritt) mittels zweimaligem ausführen von

```
hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb
```

lösen kann und das laufwerk dann wieder zu öffnen ist.

Weiterhin hatte ich es auch schon, dass sich bei auftreten des mounts plötzlich totem geöffnet hat und ne Audio CD abspielen wollte....gut das is ne nachvollziehbare Folge des mounts.

Ansonsten hatte ich es auch einmal, dass plötzlich kmail gestartet werden sollte, welches ich gar nicht installiert habe. Da das bisher aber nur einmalig passiert is, will ich das nich auf den mount zurückführen.

Ein Hinweis dazu war mal, dass das Laufwerk oder das IDE-Kabel defekt sein können - aber dann müsste ich doch was davon merken in Form von Fehlfunktionen oder ähnlichem. Das Laufwerk is auch noch relativ neu.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann und noch viel schöner wäre, wie ich das weg bekomm??

Grüße

----------

## bell

Taucht irgendwas in /var/log/messages auf?

 *Quote:*   

> Ein Hinweis dazu war mal, dass das Laufwerk oder das IDE-Kabel defekt sein können - aber dann müsste ich doch was davon merken in Form von Fehlfunktionen oder ähnlichem. Das Laufwerk is auch noch relativ neu. 
> 
> 

 

Es ist doch eine Fehlfunktion. Da das Laufwerk noch relativ neu ist, kannst Du es ja sicher noch umtauschen. Dass das Laufwerk "CD Eingelegt" an das Betriebssystem sendet hört sich nach einem Hardware- oder Firmware-Problem an.

Ist auf dem Rechner noch ein anderes Betriebssystem und tritt das Problem dort auch auf?

----------

## belbono

var/log/messages spuckt höchstens das aus:

```

cat /var/log/messages | grep cdrom

Apr  3 09:47:19 localhost hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

```

oder das noch

```

cat /var/log/messages | grep hdb

Jan 19 10:51:39 localhost hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Jan 19 10:51:39 localhost hdb: drive not ready for command

```

von letzterem hab ich mehrere Nachrichten in der Minute - vielleicht immer dann wenn das Laufwerk blockiert ist.

Vom ersterem sind es nicht so viele.

Es läuft noch ein Windows XP SP2. Da kam es noch nie zu irgendwelchen Problemen mit dem Laufwerk.

Umtauschen wird nicht mehr gehen. Ganz so neu is das Laufwerk dann doch nicht mehr. (~1,5 Jahre)

----------

## bell

Die Fehlermeldung bei Google reingeschmissen: Das Problem ist ja gar nicht so selten.

z.B. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/cd-rom-drive-wont-open-any-more-when-logged-into-fc6-502684/

oder https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-527841-highlight-.html?sid=fe2a135240d1e5e341ceba3d2f34bdee

Dein CD scheint nicht ganz zu Linux kompatibel zu sein.

Eventuell hast Du glück, und findest eine passende hdparm opiton (mal DMA Modi durchtesten und evtl. ganz abschalten) 

oder eine passende Kernel-Boot-Option. Austausch des Laufwerks ist natürlich auch eine Lösung   :Wink: 

----------

## belbono

hach verdammt ... das bei google reinzuwerfen ..da hätt ich ja auch ma drauf kommen können  :Smile: 

danke für den tip

scheint aber noch immer nicht ganz gelöst worden zu sein das problem...

hast du evtl. ne gute ressource wo man über die kerneloptionen oder dma optionen aufgeklärt wird ?

bzw. auf welcher manpage steht was über die kerneloptionen ?

und wie meinst das mit dem hdparm durchtesten ? ...ich weiß damit bisher nur wie ich den drive wieder deblockieren kann.

hdparm sagt bisher das 

```
/dev/hdb:

 IO_support    =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq     =  0 (off)

 using_dma     =  1 (on)

 keepsettings  =  0 (off)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

----------

## bell

hdparm:

erstmal

```
man hdparm
```

Schaue dir die Ausgaben von

```
hdparm -i /dev/cdrom

hdparm -I /dev/cdrom
```

 an

Dort steht jeweils eine Zeile "DMA:" und "PIO". Da siehst Du welche DMAs möglich sind.

Setzen kannst Du mit dem Parameter -X.

Kernel Parameter:

Einen konkreten Vorschlag habe ich da nicht. Ich habe gehofft, Du findest irgendwas im Internet.

An sonsten kann ich Dir nur /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt nennen.

----------

## belbono

Auf kurze nachfrage im einen thread hat mir verraten, dass es bei ihm geholfen hat im BIOS alles auf AHCI umzustellen.

Das habe ich erst mal gemacht und werde jetzt mal sehen müssen, ob es geholfen hat.

----------

## balgo

Ich habe mich einige Tage auch mit solchen Problemen geärgert. Kannst du mir mal etwas mehr über deine Hardware erzählen.

```

$ lspci | grep -i ide

```

----------

## belbono

hm leider hat das mit AHCI nicht geklappt...

hier die Ausgabe von lspci

```
lspci | grep -i ide

06:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)
```

----------

## balgo

Ich hatte ähnliche Probs. Ich habe damals aber noch IDE im Kernel aktiviert. Nun nutze ich ausschließlich libata und scsi und habe damit keine Probleme mehr. Mein IDE JMircron arbeitet nun auch.

```

Device Drivers --->

< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers --->

       <*> Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

       <*> Generic ATA support

       <*> JMicron PATA support

Device Drivers --->

SCSI device support  --->

       [*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support

       --- SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

       <*> SCSI disk support

       <*> SCSI CDROM support 

```

----------

## belbono

@balgo

Danke für den Tip. Habs jetzt mal so gemacht und bisher gibts keine Probleme. Allerdings will ich mich auch nicht zu früh freuen, da dieser mount ja immer aus heiterem Himmel kam.

Ich hab noch ne Frage: Ich habe jetzt noch alles im BIOS auf AHCI gestellt. Unter WinXP (war hier noch für Ausnahmefälle installiert bleibt) hab ich damit allerdings Probleme bei allen SATA Geräten (Treiber fehlt, werden nicht erkannt). Müsste XP wahrscheinlich neu installieren und dem Windowssetup dabei n Treiber dafür unterschieben.

Hab ich mit aktivierten AHCI eigentlich effektiv irgendwelche Vorteile, oder kann ich das auch genau so gut wieder beruhigt abschalten?

----------

## firefly

 *belbono wrote:*   

> @balgo
> 
> Danke für den Tip. Habs jetzt mal so gemacht und bisher gibts keine Probleme. Allerdings will ich mich auch nicht zu früh freuen, da dieser mount ja immer aus heiterem Himmel kam.
> 
> Ich hab noch ne Frage: Ich habe jetzt noch alles im BIOS auf AHCI gestellt. Unter WinXP (war hier noch für Ausnahmefälle installiert bleibt) hab ich damit allerdings Probleme bei allen SATA Geräten. Müsste XP wahrscheinlich neu installieren und dem Windowssetup dabei n Treiber dafür unterschieben.
> ...

 

WinXP braucht für AHCI nen externen Treiber, da zum Zeitpunkt von WinXP SP2 AHCI noch nicht gab. Du kannst dir mit nlite (http://www.german-nlite.de/) mit deiner XP-CD eine neue XP-CD erstellen, welche den Treiber enthält.

Mit AHCI wird auf jedenfall NCQ für SATA Platten aktiviert. Siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Host_Controller_Interface.

----------

## Max Steel

Es gibt Beobachtungen die besagen das SATA-Platten an AHCI-Controllern effektiv schneller laufen.

Das resultiert aus dem vergrößerten Befehlssatz auch im Bereich DMA.

Soweit ich weiß, kann mich aber auch irren.

// Endgültige Fassung!

----------

